# My latest bow press



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I have refined my bar clamp style press yet again!! I had been thinking of how to make them tear down into smaller pieces so that they could be packed away for hunting trips or taken along on shoots. I think I have it down to the smallest pieces I can get them into and still able to fully take down target sized bows. This works as smooth as glass!!
A couple cranks and the strings can be removed. Guess this one will go to the club to replace the older one I built for there. This is all stainless steel too, except for the fingers and acme rod. This press has about 17" of adjustment to let bows down. Only a couple of inches is required for maintenance work. The fingers were just slid on for pictures, I still need to add the shrink tube, adjustment screws and springs to hold the fingers upright.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Wow very nice!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I can pack this in a 9" x 9" x 42" box, again I must disassemble it but that only takes minutes.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice design! 
well done


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

wow a different linear press thats a pretty cool design.nice work


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I like having the threaded rod closer to the bow centerline, just a personal preference I guess. With the exposed rod I can keep it clean and lubed too.
Plus to adjust the press to match a different ATA bow all I need to do is loosen an allen screw, slide the idler end to match the bow length and then retighten.
Quicker than spinning your brains out


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

could you show a little more detail on how the rod was installed? is it working on the push or pull? thanks


----------



## lort o palt (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow, a new design. Maby i have to build my 4:th bowpress, lol.... 
Nice job anyway, thanks for sharing...


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

It pushes and pulls the adjustment arm.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

My next project will be to add draw board attachments to the open tubes on this press. Shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## DXT122 (Mar 5, 2009)

well done looks like it runs pretty smooth.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Very smooth, Thanks!!
Smoother than the HF presses as far as I am concerned, and less wobble.


----------



## switchback513 (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice job on your moble press!! It would work awesome on a hunt . How much does it weigh?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Sent one to a buddy Monday and the box weighed 25lbs. Not bad I didn't think.
All the tubing is at least 1/8" wall stainless if not heavier. I might build a hitch bracket for it as well so I have a ridgid mount while out in the field.
I like this thing more each time I use it.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I have another idea how to shave maybe two more pounds off the thing. Back to the drawing board


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Guess I need to look into adding draw board attachments too, will it ever stop?? I hope not


----------



## Master Yoda (Feb 18, 2008)

Ray that is a great looking press.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks bud!!!! It would look good sitting at your club too
I will bring it over sometime so you guys can test drive it.


----------



## Master Yoda (Feb 18, 2008)

If your not doing anything tomorrow night we have a club meeting bring it with you.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am now selling the older version of this press because my club wants this type with draw board attachments  Will the work never end, LOL!!
I love this stuff!!


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

You done it again!
Nice job. Being that it is stainless steel you ain't planning on painting it are you?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I would never paint a stainless press


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

A club member blew up his Hoyt this week and we will be putting this baby to the test as soon as his new string set shows. His unstrung bow measures 47.5" and needs to be 40.5" when strung, no problem!!


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice! I like the rod being closer to the bow, and stainless, awesome!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

The bow pressed a taken down Hoyt target bow with room to spare, should work pn anything now


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

On the far end are there holes for the adjustment screw to go into or does it just snug against the housing?


----------



## Matador X (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice press, I have a 12" rod. Do you think is long enough to press a 45" ATA bow from full extension without string to 2" closed to install the string?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

jrdrees said:


> On the far end are there holes for the adjustment screw to go into or does it just snug against the housing?


If I understand what you are asking YES, the idler end is only held in place by a single set screw that is tightened against the main support tube. Have not had one slip yet!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Matador X said:


> Nice press, I have a 12" rod. Do you think is long enough to press a 45" ATA bow from full extension without string to 2" closed to install the string?


12" rod would be close, you would be better off with 16" to be safe. I have one more trick up my sleeve and am working on it at the moment. Not sure when it will be complete. Will post pictures when it is finished.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

It's official, I am stopping at Harbor freight at lunch today to buy components to build the draw board attachments that will fit on this press. Will get pictures up as soon as they are finished.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Cant wait to see it


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

subscribed to follow progress!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

No pressure right  LOL


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

NOPE.........no pressure at all :wink:


----------



## Deadeye13 (Jun 12, 2007)

What would you charge if Our club wanted one???? Looks great, Very clean setup


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Can not sell these because of LCA patents but I never sold the used 'Club Press' I have in the classifieds. That might be an option if you need a press.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Hoyt takedown pictures*

Here are some pictures of the Hoyt I helped take down with the new 'Club' press I built.
Worked like a charm and there was still room to spare. This is a target hoyt too. Relaxed it measured 48" or 49" and we had to take it to 39" to get the strings/cables on it.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Finger close-up*

Here is a closeup of the taller fingers I used on my press, I like these better with larger cams. Gives you more room to work on strings.


----------



## couesbowhunter (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice looking press. Wondering how much it cost u to build?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Stainless isn't cheap but it is worth using because it looks SOOOOOOOOOOOOO good


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Gonna put a set of string on an Outback tomorrow, will post pictures of the Mathews in the press.


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

how much was it to build, specs on the threaded rod etc would be great


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I use 5/8-4 acme rod and as for the other materials you don't even want to know what stainless costs 
My buddy didn't make it this weekend so the Mathews pictures will have to wait, sorry!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Never Happy*

Here is a little something I added to the club bow press, makes getting all the measurements required for good sight marks MUCH easier!!
Sorry for all the clutter in the picture, snapped pic's while building the DB.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*More pic's*

Here are a couple more pictures.
The winch shown on the draw board is not the same one as in the box, I used the one in the box because it is a little faster than the black one??!! Either would work.
I use the winch to get the bow almost all the way back then use the threaded rod to fine tune till it hits the stops. Works like a dream!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Nice :thumb: I really like it.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

The DB parts slide in and out so they can be removed when not in use.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Got another press to build soon, wonder what I will change this time


----------



## spmnlvr (Apr 28, 2009)

Do you think Aluminum would stand up the the stress? Would be lighter( I know not as strong)? I like your design. I can't tell, Is your winch higher then the grip?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes it is because it needs to be so the bow stands straight at full draw. I think it may be about 1.5" taller, would need to check to be sure.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I have came up with a slight change that will allow for speedier idler end adjustment to match different ATA bows more quickly  Now for time to build the press.


----------

